# Men, do you...?



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

So the SO got this Cosmo's 500 things to know about men. I am flipping through it amused and rolling my eyes, but one thing caught BOTH our eyes. 

It stated that most men assess whether they would sleep with a woman within 7 seconds of meeting them.

Note, this is not 'WILL sleep with them' or even 'make an attempt' or even flirt. Just an assessment if she falls into your 'zone'. 

I know I do it, but I am not all men. Is this something you do, perhaps subconsciously?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah I do it


----------



## RickyC (Apr 26, 2013)

How fast can you say, "I'd do that!" Maybe 2 seconds.. 7 seconds might be a stretch! Yes, I do it.


----------



## overthink (Apr 18, 2013)

Had to think about this one because it's something I haven't really noticed I was doing. But yeah, I do this too.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Women do it, too.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Faithful Wife said:


> Women do it, too.


Hey sweet cakes. Your hot!!!!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Stop trying to game me, I already said "no" 7 seconds ago.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup! The ladies love the Amp!


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

JCD said:


> So the SO got this Cosmo's 500 things to know about men. I am flipping through it amused and rolling my eyes, but one thing caught BOTH our eyes.
> 
> It stated that most men assess whether they would sleep with a woman within 7 seconds of meeting them.
> 
> ...


I do it too. I always think 'Would I' Most men do, I think. The answer is most often 'yes'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 21, 2013)

johnnycomelately said:


> I do it too. I always think 'Would I' Most men do, I think. The answer is most often 'yes'.


Seriously? Perhaps I have a much narrower 'parameter space' than most, but for me, the answer is most often 'no'. Most women are either too young, too old, and in my own middle-age group, too overweight and 'motherly': they have apparently eschewed the feminine art of attracting and enticing a man in favor of spoiling children and grandchildren (or cats or small dog substitutes), I will also readily acknowledge that most middle-aged men have done the overweight 'fatherly' equivalent, losing their former athletic shapes and eschewing the art of pursuing and courting a woman.

The folks who DO stay in shape, purposefully cultivate their own respective masculine or feminine appearance, and who still practice the art / game of entice-and-chase with mature skill are pretty easy to spot....it takes about 7 seconds.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

NO! NO no no.

It's untrue and doesn't happen.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/24519-way-men-really-think.html

Ok ... yes. Yes I do.

Hell no. No. Maybe. Yes. Hell Yes. It's less than 7 seconds, and I don't even believe it's conscious in most cases.
There is no vivid imaginary interplay or fantasizing going on. It is quite simply, a mental check-box.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

It's almost instant, much less than 7 seconds although that may depend on the view.

For example if she's sitting down and she might be a bit chunky and I can't get a good look at her a$$ or her belly. That sort of thing.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm a lady
Totally do it
Less than 7 seconds probably


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Stewie: I'd do her... do her... wouldn't do her.... Whew! who hasn't done her?! ...Lose the pigtails and we'll talk...


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Re: Men, do you...?*



Amplexor said:


> Yup! The ladies love the Amp!


Shouldn't that statement be in the "Hitachi" thread?


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

JCD said:


> So the SO got this Cosmo's 500 things to know about men. I am flipping through it amused and rolling my eyes, but one thing caught BOTH our eyes.
> 
> It stated that most men assess whether they would sleep with a woman within 7 seconds of meeting them.
> 
> ...


Yes it takes seven or less seconds of seeing a woman to know the initial category. Similarly it takes less than seven seconds of conversation for a woman to put a man in a category.

Fortunately bad first impressions can be overcome.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

7 seconds? Wow some people are just slow i guess!

I'd say the "yeah she is hot" thought takes a nano second. I have though also developed attraction after 7 weeks or more, where there was none before too.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes, I agree maybe an initial assessment of attractiveness is made that fast. Far cry from ready to jump into bed with them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

My default position is "yes". No need for an assessment. I stopped pretending I had some sort of type years ago. I may prefer a nice booty but having a flat butt never stopped me when I was out there. I don't like tattoos on a woman's feet. I think it's very trashy but I've slept with a few that did. Don't let your hang ups cause you to miss 20 minutes of fun.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I do it for sure!!! I think men's minds can quickly scan a woman's numerous details and can make this assessment quickly. It is how we are wired.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

wow! within 7 seconds? I think that's fast.
I mean just because a woman is hot does it mean men will want to sleep with her? 

When I see a hot guy I don't necessarily think I'll sleep with him. Although it doesn't take me even 1 second to realize that he's hot but that's it.
I'll have to think more about whether to sleep with him or not.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 1, 2012)

I've seen hot women I wouldn't touch with a barge pole after 7 seconds.

7 seconds to say yeah she's hot isn't the same as 7 seconds to want in their knickers.

Maybe when I was 21 but not for a long long time.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I assess several things if the man is half way decent looking. I wonder if he's any good in bed. If I think he probably is, he stays on my radar. It don't follow a type of a certain man. Interestingly, super good looking men don't get an automatic, "yeah I'd do him."


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

Cosmo isn't even decent paper for starting fires.

In this case, taking common knowledge and dressing it up with an appearance of a statistical parameter.

It's 7.46 seconds with a standard deviation of 3.1 seconds, but it is a noncentral F-distribution skewed right.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I would say that in 7 seconds or less I can tell whether a woman is "hot" (or is my ideal physical type), but I have learned that it takes a lot more than 7 seconds for me to decide whether or not I would actully have sex with her.

Unfortunately, I'm one of those men who has to "like" a woman before I would take the next step.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

He'll I do it to women on the other side of the Home Depot parking lot


----------



## tm84 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, yeah, less than 7 seconds, many times a day


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I not only do it in 7 seconds or less, but I will even subconsciously notice those ones from the corners of my eyes and glance up. The way she walks is the dead give away for my autonomic response.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Hmm, I tend not to notice other people that much. If there is someone good looking, either male or female, sometimes I notice, but only in an analytic sense.....I don't factor in whether I'd sleep with them or not as it just wouldn't occur to me to do so. I'm married, there is only one person I sleep with. 

Come to think of it, I notice very ugly people....or as I call it "unfortunate looking", more than good looking ones.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm one of those men who has to "like" a woman before I would take the next step.


I don't think this is unfortunate. At least that's what makes you different from the rest of the guys.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I do it all the time, definitely less than 7 seconds though, more like...

One


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

It's funny. Since I read that, I've spent more time looking around and actually THINKING about what I am doing.

The funny thing is my 'no's go VERY fast. Much faster than a yes.

Seven seconds IS a bit long and the orignal question dealt purely from an aesthetic sense: is this person attractive enough to register in a sexual sense.

In most cases, even a yes is instantaneous BUT...not always and I was surprised at how many 'maybe's I found.

My metrics are changing as I age.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

So, none of you have ever had the experience of not being attracted to someone immediately and then later seeing something different about them and becoming attracted?

Sheesh, well ok then. The latter happens to me all the time with women. Guess I'm weird.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Re: Men, do you...?*



PreRaphaelite said:


> So, none of you have ever had the experience of not being attracted to someone immediately and then later seeing something different about them and becoming attracted?
> 
> Sheesh, well ok then. The latter happens to me all the time with women. Guess I'm weird.


Most of my relationships have happened like that... I've never been able to instantly connect with some one I've had that initial sexual attraction to.

In my current relationship I had that initial attraction but didn't connect, then years went by and when we eventually connected that attraction was still just as strong as it initially was.

Part of my whinyness on the other threads about being beta has to do with never being able to connect with someone sexy, rather teaching myself to find the people I connect with sexy.


----------



## northland (Apr 13, 2012)

PreRaphaelite said:


> So, none of you have ever had the experience of not being attracted to someone immediately and then later seeing something different about them and becoming attracted?


I wouldn't know. If I'm not attracted then there's no second date.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Wiserforit said:


> Cosmo isn't even decent paper for starting fires.
> 
> In this case, taking common knowledge and dressing it up with an appearance of a statistical parameter.
> 
> It's 7.46 seconds with a standard deviation of 3.1 seconds, but it is a noncentral F-distribution skewed right.


:smthumbup:

Glad somebody finally has to down to a science. Now I can rest easy knowing what my response will be.


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> I would say that in 7 seconds or less I can tell whether a woman is "hot" (or is my ideal physical type), but I have learned that it takes a lot more than 7 seconds for me to decide whether or not I would actully have sex with her.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm one of those men who has to "like" a woman before I would take the next step.


You're wierd.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lon said:


> Part of my whinyness on the other threads about being beta has to do with never being able to connect with someone sexy, rather teaching myself to find the people I connect with sexy.


That's very honest of you, I think you could be on to something.

As to the OP I didn't think I did, but wandering about town I realised I do. Roughly:

30% Would
10% Maybe
60% No thanks


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

PreRaphaelite said:


> You're wierd.


Maybe weird, but certainly not alone. 

And that "weird", is a good "weird", IMO.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

7 seconds seems way to long for me


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

It only takes 7 seconds when I have to wonder if I could get past that lazy eye.. I'm usually an 'instant' decider.

And to be fair.... I do it with vehicles too; I'd drive that, or I wouldn't. Same with art, food, books, carpet, furnishings, etc. at a glance I form a quick opinion about most stuff and clump it into I would or I wouldn't consider it. Most people are like that because it's how we sort input of everything around us without having to put any real thought into it. Pursuit takes thought... "me likey" doesn't.


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

I've done it a dozen times already today.

Doesn't mean I'd actually sleep with all of them given the chance as there are other considerations.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> As to the OP I didn't think I did, but wandering about town I realised I do. Roughly:
> 
> 30% Would
> 10% Maybe
> 60% No thanks


For me I put women into more specific categories, like

Woman A: Friends
Woman B: Potential friend
Woman C: Pretty, but not my type
Woman D: Potential f--kbuddy
Woman E: Potential romantic interest

That kind of thing


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

JCD said:


> So the SO got this Cosmo's 500 things to know about men. I am flipping through it amused and rolling my eyes, but one thing caught BOTH our eyes.
> 
> It stated that most men assess whether they would sleep with a woman within 7 seconds of meeting them.
> 
> ...


Of course I do.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

It takes less than 7 seconds if a man is wearing Crocs.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

keeper63 said:


> I would say that in 7 seconds or less I can tell whether a woman is "hot" (or is my ideal physical type), but I have learned that it takes a lot more than 7 seconds for me to decide whether or not I would actully have sex with her.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm one of those men who has to "like" a woman before I would take the next step.


My kind of man! :smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I'm a lady
> Totally do it
> Less than 7 seconds probably


Dolly,

What's funny is your avatar along with your post. I imagine you walking down the street, pointing out dudes with that umbrella. There you are standing with your clock...tick tick tick..."Yes I'd do him" (7 seconds later).


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> I do it for sure!!! I think men's minds can quickly scan a woman's numerous details and can make this assessment quickly. It is how we are wired.


And what are the numerous details?


----------



## The-Deceived (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, but more like 1.5 seconds.


----------



## NatureDave (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, we all do it.

But, that's just the initial categorization. It's very easy to move from "would" to "would not" and vice versa.

When there is some clue that she might have put me in the "would" category, then there is instant reassessment. A friendly smile or a flirtatious comment is all it takes. 

Conversely, they can quickly go from "would" to "no way". Some examples are smoking incessantly, unflattering tattoos, trashy and vulgar language.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

No. I am attracted by personality first and looks later. Looks will fade, but good personality is what makes me stay. Took me years and years to finally convinceD myself that I want to marry. My wife is beautiful (to me), but I married her not for her looks only.. I married her because of her personality.


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

I could never have a relationship based on looks. I have though tried despite looks and that worked about as well as my marriage heh.

I think its a package. I am a physical kind of guy, being into someone comes hand in hand with attraction. I stay attracted because of personality but I do need to be attracted physically initially.

Funnily enough once committed I have had times where there was large physical changes for the "worst" to the point I wouldn't have been attracted at that point, and it is only looking back I even realise. The attraction to the person was still strong at the time.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

I think we all make "snap assessments" all the time and not just about someone being attractive or not.


"Do they look as if they will be a good employee?"
"Does that look a good place to eat?"
"Is this a safe place to park?"
"Will I like this gym?"

If an initial strong feeling (be it good or bad) it does influence my decision making. Do not get me wrong I am far from fool proof over the years I have hired staff / bought cars / had meals etc that have turned out to be lemons.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> It takes less than 7 seconds if a man is wearing Crocs.


The ugliest shoe ever invented ... I mean ... uhggg. The man who invented them better enjoy his money because he is surely going straight to hell when he leaves this earth


----------



## fetishwife (Apr 22, 2012)

No not in seven seconds for all of them. Sometimes it never crosses my mind until I meet them a second or third time. Im high drive but I often do not think about sex during the work day....thank goodness!


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

7 mins seems long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern Monkey (May 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: Men, do you...?*



BrockLanders said:


> 7 mins seems long.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


7 min?
I've measured done the deed and had a smoke by then.

Jk, I don't smoke.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

In less than one second I already know.

After that, I typically glance up at her face to check whether I recognize her.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

When I started thinking about this question, I started to analyze the women and I found a few odd results.

I started to be more conscious as to who and what I said 'yes' to.

Now, some things were no surprise at all. Youth always sells because of skin clarity, size, etc.

But I found that hair was a much bigger trigger than I thought. I saw this gorgeous set of hair on a reasonably framed girl and it was "glom". This was before I saw she had big boobs, was age appropriate and was preggers (NOT a trigger for me).

Another thing I found was that some of my quick 'yes's were with girls a bit heavier than was fashionable...but they had some other characteristic which enticed. 

A book I read suggested that while 'fashionable' weights go up and down, waist/hip ratios as an attractant to men stays the same.

So a Marilyn Monroe stays in the public consciousness where a Rosanne Barr never does.

Any thoughts? Have you thought about what makes a 'yes' a 'yes' and has anything you found surprised you?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

It's only human nature! But its discriminatory in that it is primarily based on physical aesthetics! I've found that there have been some women, that while not exactly initially passing the test for being "eye candy," have later impressed me even more so, by their intelligence, wit, charm, and empathy; which seems to more than make up for them not being a fastidious beauty queen!

But I think that it should be pointed out that the aforementioned "7 second rule" is definitely not exclusive to either gender!


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't see her personality in 7 seconds.

This isn't about appreciating other characteristics in a woman. One can be impressed as hell by humor, personality and nuturing aspect.

However, I was just curious if that 'schwing' assessment was widespread. It seems it is.


----------

